# Keenan Brown another promising young archer



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Keenan has been on fire since Christmas. This continued at our local Fita 1 held on Sunday Jan. 8 when he shot a 300 29x in the second half (593 total)
Its great to see the young talented archers we have coming up through out the country (obviously Chris Perkins included).
This bodes well for the future of competitive archery in Canada. 









Congrats Keenan!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Well done Keenan keep it up!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe I can get him to send me his used targets? If he's not even going to use the red.....someone should!!!!!

Nice shooting KB!!!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice job Bow Slayer!:thumbs_up
How come I could not get your bow to shoot like that for me? LOL!!!
Must be the switch from Hoyt to Mathews eh?
Keep it up!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd he didn`t even use half of the yellow either . smokin great job


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice congrats.Shot a 300 myself Monday night in league's.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice to see young blood doing so well congrats Keenan and a job well done.


----------



## NK Archer (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome job Keenan. It was very inspiring to watch your performance.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Keenan is a great Kid and a awesome shot, We'll be hearing more about him in the near Future. was wishing he was still shooting a Hoyt. lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

shooting is not brand but brain.....


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Keenan here guys,

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone! it is much appreciated. Thanks for posting this Tenex


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Good job man!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

very nice!.. congrats

Gilles


----------

